# Freebsd stable/12 on Raspberry Pi (1) Model B



## JamesElstone (Nov 5, 2019)

Hi All,

Quick Q: Has anyone had any sucess compiling stable/12 (r354277) on an original Model B by chance?

Have built and installed new kernel but does not get past the EFI loader; Can still boot the old kernel (r341666) without issue...

Not sure how to debug at this level, can anyone provide any pointers please?

Kind regards,
James.


----------

